# Excited!!!!!



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Callums son is in a local dog show, just going to help Callums breeder set up I will take pictures of Logan he looks so much like his Dad.....Hope he gets more points this weekend.....yeehaw oh and it will be nice to spend some time with Callums breeder too as she's staying at our friends down the street, now I'm glad I groomed Callum...lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Look forward to the photos


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Callum sired one litter with my females sister out of 10 pups the breeder kept 3 that she is now showing, 3 went to pet homes and 4 went to other provinces to be shown...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Had a wonderful weekend, but no points this weekend....He just wasn't into it until today...lol On to Calgary end of November, his owner Callums Breeder really had some good tips for me though so we're going to show together next year. But the Collie who took BOB was an awesome Tri so its all good...Logan is a Tri/White factored Sable and Callum is a pure for sable


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely photos so different from the british rough, but they are still beautiful


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes they do look quite different don't they, it surprised me as really you would think the standard would be standardized between all the KC's....I have picked out my next collie won't even be born for at least a year but I absolutely love the sire and dam, so they better pass the rest of their health tests....


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lucky you. but day for me


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

we have 3-4 "glasgowhills " roughs imported To UK of late


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> we have 3-4 "glasgowhills " roughs imported To UK of late


Glasgow Hills nice Collies I was looking at their web site just yesterday....


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Glasgow Hills nice Collies I was looking at their web site just yesterday....


and Van M collies are they your way?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think Van M are State side..Callum my show collie is from Pebblebrook lineage. My breeders line is heavy on Pebblebrook with some Tricounty, Nationview and Gemstone. These were her foundation for her breeding dogs she has today...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

had to update here is a pic of Callums Grandson and Logans Son taken this weekend he is gorgeous, after a bad fall in the ring 2 other exhibitors finished showing Memphis for her...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> had to update here is a pic of Callums Grandson and Logans Son taken this weekend he is gorgeous, after a bad fall in the ring 2 other exhibitors finished showing Memphis for her...


a lovely blue merle.


canuckjill said:


> Had a wonderful weekend, but no points this weekend....He just wasn't into it until today...lol On to Calgary end of November, his owner Callums Breeder really had some good tips for me though so we're going to show together next year. But the Collie who took BOB was an awesome Tri so its all good...Logan is a Tri/White factored Sable and Callum is a pure for sable


to me in this country, logan looks like a shaded sable, what does tri/white factored sable mean? lovely dogs btw


----------

